# Mystery eggs on glass



## Heatheratl (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi and thanks in advance for any response.

While cleaning my tank this afternoon, I noticed eggs on the glass in the corner of my aquarium. I've had this aquarium for years, but have only had success with live bearers in the past. I'd like these eggs to "make it" and would like to know what I should do to protect them. After doing a bit of research, I believe these may possibly be cory cats. I do not have snails so that is not an option.

Should I move the eggs to a breading box/another container or should I just leave them alone?

Do these eggs look healthy to you? Sorry for the poor quality.. I took the photo with my iphone. 

How long should it take them to hatch?

Any advice is most appreciated! Thanks again!







[/url][/IMG]


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

What all do you have in the tank? They look like cory eggs.


----------



## Heatheratl (Aug 20, 2010)

Aside from live bearers, I've got a couple different kinds of cory cats, glass cats, loaches, female betta (I'm assuming she didn't come knocked up.. she's relatively new) and a few black-skirt tetras. 75 gallons...


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

There cory eggs. You can remove them with a razor blade and atrificially hatch.


----------



## drakegonnon123 (Jan 3, 2014)

yup there cory cats alright ive got a book that has a pic like that from a cory


----------

